# Curiosity...Good or Bad



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Curiosity is inherent to mankind. It's the reason we advanced from living in caves to living 200 miles above the earth in a spacestation. Curiosity causes questions to be asked that some may take as an attack on dogma, group or individual. We need to accept questions for what they are…nothing more than questions and the quest for knowledge. Conspiracy theories that questions asked under the guise of curiosity are nothing more than a backdoor attempt to attack or offend someone need to be discarded. I truly believe that the majority of questions are asked because it is part of human nature and the drive to better ourselves. Many are happy with the status quo, thankfully most are not. We no longer burn people at the stake for their belief that the earth circles the sun.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

.................................stolen from a MENSA quiz…......................................................................................

A man sits down at a Parisian cafe and orders a cup of coffee .

After receiving it, he notices a burnt match stick floating in his coffee .

He tells the waitress and she apologizes and brings him another coffee .

The man slams his fist on the table and yells at the waitress ,saying…........

" This is the same cup of coffee ! You just removed the matchstick and brought me the same coffee !! "

How did he know this ?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Because he was a cross dresser, wearing metallic cerise lipstick. The cup still had traces of the lipstick on it?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

no ,not wearing lipstick .* : )*


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

The coffee was cold??


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

The coffee drinker presumably put sugar in the drink, but then balked at drinking it because a match was floating in it. When the hostess returned with a "fresh" cup of coffee, the coffee drinker would-presumably-again put in sugar before drinking it. He would NOT taste it before adding sugar. No one does that. Therefore, he could not possibly know that the hostess was returning the "old" coffee until after tasting the now too sweet coffee.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

The question is false. It clearly states,she "brings him *another* coffee."


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Part of curiosity and asking questions is to do research to find the answers. I found an answer for your question. That of course does not presume to be the only answer.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Sugar is correct , well done . Presumptions aside , it was the answer for that particular Q. on the quiz .

@ Gary , where does it state that ? ( just kidding ,edited ) nice catch .

!



!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

The obvious answer is that the customer is Superman. Using his X-Ray vision, he saw the waitress in the kitchen removing the matchstick and returning the same cup.

I suppose another possibility is that that the coffee pot was within sight of the customer, and he just observed her doing this. But, that might be too far-fetched.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

It is unlikely that anyone would add sugar to a cup without noticing a floating matchstick in it, it is equally unlikely that a cross dressing lipstick wearing man would take a sip from a cup with a matchstick staring up at him. 
A more likely scenario is that his was an unusual cup, say for instance, a novelty cup that came with an Easter Egg, decorated with an image of Darth Maul - whilst all the other cups were simply white. That is how he knew.
In any case, it doesn't surprise me one little bit that this kind of thing would happen in France.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah, I don't get why someone would add the sugar and not see the match - unless he was really useless before his first cup of coffee.

Maybe if the specific gravity of the match were greater than the pure coffee but less than the sugared coffee, the match was not visible until the sugar was added.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Or, the coffee was served in a large cup 3/4 full. If the match was floating in the coffee nearest the man the edge would then hide the match until he stirred it. Line of sight and all that muck… Of course he could have been reading a newspaper and added the sugar without really looking at the coffee and floating match. How often do we do rote tasks without really seeing what we are doing?


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

School ended yesterday here, all the questions that needed to be asked have been asked and I was looking for some relief from my daughter and her friends favourite joke all year. Got any grapes?
No more questions please, the matchstick was made of inverted sugar.
gene


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Let's get back to your thoughts on curiosity.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm curious as to how you could post a comment about your curiosity (or fantasy) over whether Joseph had a 'needle dick' (which in your words, might explain a lot) and then change your comment to 'Let's get back to your thoughts on curiosity.' 
See, you're not the only one who can edit their posts.

I'm adding this for the benefit of anyone who now looks at Howie's comment and is thinking why would Howie write such a thing? at (hash) 16

And my original reply to your 'curious about Joseph's endowment' comment is still

DKV - that's kind of like farting in an elevator…

oh, and incidentally, I'm not spoiling for a fight, I just wish people would 'engage brain before opening mouth' (or in this case, start typing).


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Anyone checked to see how many projects this guy has posted? Looks like he is more interested in something other than woodworking. Maybe he should try another forum.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Howie, would you be more inclined to accept my questions had I completed and posted hundreds of projects? And, I happen to love this forum. All kinds of woodworking skills and tricks to learn.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm curious as to where the hash symbol is on a Mac Powerbook set to Irish as the default keyboard layout.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry Renners but I'm not a Mac (or Apple, or iPad, or iPod, or iPhone, etc) guy. Good luck on finding the answer. If you ever have a question concerning a Samsung Tab 10.1 I will be more than happy to try and help you.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

After reviewing your answer , I find that I may have been a bit hasty in reading your response ( which I am apt to do on occasion ). The first part about putting sugar in the drink is correct . Your second part is incorrect . He did not balk at drinking the coffee . She could take the matchstick out , but could not remove the sugar .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Renners, I guess that could explain the virgin birth. More likely it was stolen from one of many other virgin birth stories of those times. Common sense says such a story would not go over today.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

DKV, of course it still goes over today. Faith isn't dead. There are plenty of people who still have faith. There are far more Christians today than there were back then.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

There a lot of curosity seekers out in the "beyond" who have no idea of what is what, because their heads are always buried in the muck.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

In life, sometimes I have often found that some of the greatest treasures in life are often found underneath all of the "muck"; and if a man wants to find them and enjoy them then he just needs to learn how to be persistent and diligent and how to fish 'em outa' there.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

"Time is but the stream I go a-fishing in. I drink at it; but while I drink I see the sandy bottom and detect how shallow it is. Its thin current slides away, but eternity remains. I would drink deeper; fish in the sky, whose bottom is pebbly with stars. I cannot count one. I know not the first letter of the alphabet. I have always been regretting that I was not as wise as the day I was born. The intellect is a cleaver; it discerns and rifts its way into the secret of things. I do not wish to be any more busy with my hands than is necessary. My head is hands and feet. I feel all my best faculties concentrated in it. My instinct tells me that my head is an organ for burrowing, as some creatures use their snout and fore paws, and with it I would mine and burrow my way through these hills. I think that the richest vein is somewhere hereabouts; so by the divining-rod and thin rising vapors I judge; and here I will begin to mine." HDT

The "muck" is underneath the sand.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Curiosity is also inherent in Baboons. 
I once saw a nifty trick on a survival documentary which will enable you to capture a baboon, if you like that kind of thing.
Find a log with a hole in it that you could put a baby's fist in. (This has to be done in sight of the baboon). Place a rock in the hole (again, so the baboon can see you do it).
Step away from the log with the rock in it.
The baboon, being curious, will approach the log, reach into the hole and grab the rock. If you then charge at the baboon, it won't be able to pull it's monkey hand out of the hole because it isn't clever enough to let go of the rock. 
You can then smack it around the head with a bit of tubafore or a stick, or whatever you have close at hand.

Yelling *" 'avvit!!! "* whilst dashing it's brains out is optional.

Dinner for two.

Bon appetite.

No matchsticks on that bad boy, maybe a few splinters.

So curiosity is bad for the baboon, good for the stick wielding man.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's one for you. Is the tooth fairy male or female? When did you first realize that it may be a fantasy?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I've got it!! and I'm marveling at the humor. A nicely photoshopped face of Stevinmarin is what I see in DKV's avatar. Well Done! Haw!


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Curosity is what feeds the mind of some us - others are born daily in the closet, and have no curosity except what is fed to them by the non-curious infantiles.


----------

